# GPS turn by turn app



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Is this for a smartphone? PC? Other device, or what? If for a smartphone, which platform? (iPhone, Android, etc.)


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

iPhone 4


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

FWIW: I have a GPS in my Droid 2 but cannot get the compass for this app to set correctly. Reading on one of the internet forums this seems to be a major problem with others and the people behind the app cannot explain. When I use the phone, I am 90º off CCW from where I am actually at. Be careful which app you use.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Inrix real traffic, Google Maps Live Traffic, Garmin has a GPS app, Magellin, TomTom also. You will have to check the websites, or even Cnet.com reviews. It usually is easier using a couple of apps to achieve the best results.


----------

